# Smoked Chili Pistachios



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 28, 2011)

Dont know where my wife got this recipe at but she handed it to me.

2 cups salted shelled pistachios

1.5 tsp ground cumin

1.5 Tbs chili powder (your choice)

1 tsp ground coriander

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp brown sugar

1/4 tsp garlic powder

1.5 Tbs worcestshire

1/2 tsp salt

I added

1 Tbs melted butter

1/4 tsp cayenne








Set the nuts and sauce aside.







Mix all the dry together real good.







Set aside.







Now put the nuts in a larger container and add the sauce and melted butter.













Coat the nuts really good and go pre heat your smoker @225* and your oven or bbq to 275*

Now add the dry to the coated nuts.







Use all the dry.







I put a ham bag and frogmat on my rack.







Now in the smoker. I only use 1 wood puck (20 mins)



















While in the smoker, Line a cookie sheet with parchment (for oven)







Nuts from smoker, ready for the oven. 275* for 8 mins, toss nuts around on parchment at the 4 min mark.







Now cool, place in air tight canister or zip lock (if they last that long)







You can double, triple this recipe.

Next time i will add.

Another tsp brown sugar and cayenne.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

I just copied that one into the book - my wife will love these


----------



## big twig (Nov 28, 2011)

Those look really good! Recipe copied, thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

They look great!!!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 29, 2011)

sounds good!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks nepas.... your recipe is in the SMF cookbook for good stuff to do.... Dave


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks delicious


----------



## itsmechris (Feb 25, 2012)

My mouth is watering when I see this. God bless you sir! I will try this immediatly.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2012)

nepas said:


> Set the nuts aside.


So I take it your wife made these.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Man....don't know how I missed this one....... Love me some pistachio's... bet they were great... Will have to put them on my list

Joe


----------



## bluebombersfan (Feb 25, 2012)

Gotta try those!  They look great!


----------



## excalibur (Feb 28, 2012)

Where would I be able to come by a mesh rack like the one shown in your pictures?  I'd like to give nuts a try but the only thing I have like that is a sort of vegetable wok thing for my grill.  I think the mesh would work better.


----------



## skdvr (Mar 23, 2012)

Think I am going to try these soon.

I too would like to know where to get some of that wire mesh.

Phil


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 23, 2012)

skdvr said:


> Think I am going to try these soon.
> 
> I too would like to know where to get some of that wire mesh.
> 
> Phil




Those are frogmats.

http://www.yardandpool.com/High-Temperature-Jerky-Drying-Screen-p/hitempjrky.htm


----------

